# BCNR33 N1 numbers



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Hello all,

Does anyone know the exact number of N1's produced in R33 form ? There is a chap selling one who claims only 71 but this seems very low to me.

Cheers.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

86 is the total I believe :chuckle:

series 1 x 55

series 2 x 21

and series 3 x 10


Thanks to 9TR for the SOURCE! :runaway:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

its not Keighley ?


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Cheers. So he was not far off then  

No car not at Keighley but a dealer in Suffolk - has been sold now anyway.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I.am.Sully said:


> 86 is the total I believe :chuckle:
> 
> series 1 x 55
> 
> ...


Cheers. 

Link is here: GTR-Registry.com - EN-BCNR33-Colours
And a list of all VIN (inc N1) is here: GTR-Registry.com - EN-BCNR33-VIN

So you can cross reference to make sure the 1 that's being sold is a genuine N1.


----------

